# Can Colorblind people fly?



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I've been telling my parents how at one point or another I want to take flying lessons and my mom is saying I can't because I'm color deficient. It's not as bad as people think when I take the Ishihara Test. To be honest I can't do that test for $hit but even when two similar colors are together I have no problem..the FAA says 

FAR 67.103 (c) – Ability to perceive those colors necessary for the safe performance of airman duties. 

So what am I limited to with colorblindness ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2011)

> FAR 67.103 (c) – Ability to perceive those colors necessary for the safe performance of airman duties.


The _ability to perceive_ is the key word there.

Being color blind may skew colors and shades of colors, but if you have the ability to perceive red from green, for example, then I don't think there would be an issue. But that's my observation and I'll wait to see what someone more qualified has to say.

I do have a friend who's colorblind and different shades of colors appear as different colors alltogether. Now that degree of colorblindness might make it difficult to qualify, yet he has no problem getting a driver's license.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hopefully that is the case !


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 18, 2011)

Its pretty important to percieve colour, runway lights(white), taxiway(blue), and all the other colours involved on an aerodrome reds greens etc . I think it will be pretty tough hope this doesn't deflate you balloon. FlyboyJ should be your source for the most correct info


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input Neil, like I said I can perceive them fine, but when it comes to the Ishihara test I can't do it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Here ya go...

Color Vision Information for Pilots / FAA Medical Standards

I know several pilots who are color blind. Usually they are limited to day VFR.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks very much Joe, the link is really helpful


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 19, 2011)

Heh. My first thought on reading the title of the thread was "I don't see why not...you just won't be able to tell what color gloves the TSA agent is feeling you up with". But that would contribute nothing to the thread, so I won't say it.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good thing you didn't say it RA, we like to keep on task here!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh. My first thought on reading the title of the thread was "I don't see why not...you just won't be able to tell what color gloves the TSA agent is feeling you up with". But that would contribute nothing to the thread, so I won't say it.


If it helps any, I even kept my laughing completely on-topic!

Though some of the guys in the shop were wondering why I was sitting there at the desk laughing my a$$ off


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

How do you laugh on topic..


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, my other thought was that I didn't know, but I'm sure there were plenty here who'd love to shove Harrison out of a plane and find out if Colorblind people *can* fly (my first guess would be....no). But that wouldn't be nice, either, so I won't post it.

Laughing on-topic means you only laugh about the topic you're currently reading. You can't, for instance, go down to the modelling forums and start chuckling about something in Mike's Big Move thread. That would just be rude.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

Now that I have a serious answer post what you want


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmmm, let's say you were going to make that suggestion, at what height would we do this at?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

69 feet


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2011)

What's the minimum height an object needs to fall from to achieve terminal velocity?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

*stares at GG's avatar*


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> What's the minimum height an object needs to fall from to achieve terminal velocity?



Would that be a normal sighted object or colour blind?

With or without cocunut?


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2011)

European or African ?


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

It would have to be African I believe. A European doesn't have the payload capacity.
You might be able to reach terminal velocity if you dropped the coconut off the top of a big, wooden badger....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2011)

But then Njaco would be called in as it could be classed as cruelty to Badgers, wooden or otherwise .........


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Very true! Damn PC police nowadays, they'll go and ruin a good comedy bit.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2011)

But if Harrison and the coconut fell in the forest and nobody (including a badger wooden or otherwise) was there to see it, would there actually be a splat, a shout of "Son of a..", quickly followed by a coconut hitting his head?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

I would be there to see it.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2011)

But if you're colour blind, how would you be able to tell it was a coconut (That's an African coconut BTW), you might think it was an Avocado?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

I would taste it on my way down to find out for sure.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2011)

But if it was a coconut (and not what you though, an Avocado), how would you break open the hard husk?
(We have to assume the wooden [or otherwise] badger is not falling with you, so can't be used to break open the husk.)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh dam, that was my understanding the badger fell with me..


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, now Lancelot, Gallahad, and I jump out of the wooden rabbit (or badger) and split the coconut open with a blunt instrument!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Badgers? We don't need no stinking Badgers (wooden or otherwise).


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

More badgers than you could shake a stick at Buck!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> Ok, now Lancelot, Gallahad, and I jump out of the wooden rabbit (or badger) and split the coconut open with a blunt instrument!


But why a blunt instrument, such as a spoon, when you could use the Holy Handgrenade?


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

And the counting shall be three. No more, no less!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

Why would we use a gernade to split a cocoanut


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Why would we use a gernade to split a cocoanut


 
Because we can. Silly question


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2011)

..and it's not just any hand-grenade, it's the "Holy Hand-Grenade of Antioch", not to be confused with the "Holy Hand-Grenade of Newark" which has an entirely different connotation (and smells much worse!).


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2011)

CONSULT THE BOOK OF ARMAMENTS!!!

Now, if said coconut (African, of course) were to weigh as much as a duck, would we have to then consider Harrison "a witch"? Especially if he turned Lucky into a newt?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2011)

And doesn't work, as I found out to my cost, when trying to take out a coven of nasty, bighting rabbits, hidden in a cave. I have to admit though, they were supported by a very large wooden badger. Oh, and a napalm carrying swallow .......
Crossing posts :- Hmm, witches. What do we do with witches? Oops - apart from very small pebbels, what floats?
Witches !
Right, burn 'em !!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

You have to catch me first! And I wouldn't be a witch I'd be a warlock


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2011)

RUN AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2011)

> But then Njaco would be called in as it could be classed as cruelty to Badgers, wooden or otherwise .........



Noooooooobody expects the Njaco Inquisition!!! My chief weapon is fear....and violence. My two - TWO - chief weapons are fear, violence and an undying devotion to the Pope.

[email protected] I'll come in again.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2011)

THREEEEE chief weapons: Fear, surprise, and a phanatical devotion to the Pope!!!!!!

Send for the comfy chair!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

Like the ones in the sanitariums ?


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 21, 2011)

Before you can pass you must answer 3 questions
what's your name??
what's your quest???
what's your favorite color??? 
( if you havent seen spamalot GO!!)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2011)

For some reason I suddenly have the urge to go out and get some shrubbery. That and to carve a block of wood into the likeness of a badger.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2011)

Shrubbery!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> For some reason I suddenly have the urge to go out and get some shrubbery. That and to carve a block of wood into the likeness of a badger.



Go ahead..if your into that sorta stuff


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not to big, not too small.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2011)

Perhaps a nice layered look.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2011)

Not a Badger (wooden or otherwise), but seen in my local forest. Couldn't see a Harrison anywhere though, or a shrubbery. I could hear the sound of coconut shells though .....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 22, 2011)

Ni!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Was that taken on your quest to Duxford to see the Wildcat?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Not a Badger (wooden or otherwise), but seen in my local forest. Couldn't see a Harrison anywhere though, or a shrubbery. I could hear the sound of coconut shells though .....



Nice. I hope whomever carved that did not accidently chop off an arm or a leg in the process. Oh well, it's just a flesh wound.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like the lochness monster head on a beaver.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a nessieottersquirrelbeaver!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, what she said!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

Dang, I'm sobber and can't read that.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2011)

So Jan has NO chance !!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

0


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2011)

THe Larch


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> For some reason I suddenly have the urge to go out and get some shrubbery. That and to carve a block of wood into the likeness of a badger.


And I would recommend drinking this fine product while you are trimming your shrubbery Buck! I think it would go along quite nicely. Found this brand in my local Hy-Vee food store! Pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> And I would recommend drinking this fine product while you are trimming your shrubbery Buck! I think it would go along quite nicely. Found this brand in my local Hy-Vee food store! Pleasantly surprised!
> View attachment 173995



I actually bought a six pack of that last summer. Wasn't bad at all. Not sure what I think of it being tempered over burning witches though? Thought that might make it taste a little wicked.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I actually bought a six pack of that last summer. Wasn't bad at all. Not sure what I think of it being tempered over burning witches though? Thought that might make it taste a little wicked.


 
Well played sir! Lol


----------



## DBII (Oct 5, 2011)

$*#, this thread makes me proud to be colour blind. 

DBII


----------

